# Munch got to play outside today!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

First he met a ladybug
View attachment 54386
View attachment 54394


And then he inspected the tree, inside and out
View attachment 54402
View attachment 54410
View attachment 54418


And then he followed Mouse around a bit
View attachment 54426
View attachment 54434


And finally, he did a bit of sunbathing
View attachment 54442


He's just the coolest cat! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Way to go Munch!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, looks like Munch really enjoyed his outing with Mouse! I'm sure all of the sights and smells were quite stimulating for him, too!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Play date for Munch - happy for him.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Does he ever roll in the dirt. 

I have supervised outings for my cat and he rolls in all the leaves and dust. 

Your Munch is so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Not so far. He didn't even want to step in the flower bed... I think he doesn't want to get dirty lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

TabbCatt said:


> Aww, looks like Munch really enjoyed his outing with Mouse! I'm sure all of the sights and smells were quite stimulating for him, too!


Hahaha he came in and crashed for a couple of hours! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well Munch has to get his beauty sleep...
afterall, he'll be up on those shelves trying to figure a new way to use you for his human trampoline!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I think my cats are jealous


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Does he ever roll in the dirt.
> 
> I have supervised outings for my cat and he rolls in all the leaves and dust.
> 
> Your Munch is so beautiful!!!!!


All 3 of mine do this... its horrible when Mystery does, his fur is so long, all the twigs and leaves stick to it and i have to pick them out! 


Munch seemed to have fun xD i'm so happy for him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Not so far. He didn't even want to step in the flower bed... I think he doesn't want to get dirty lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well can you blame him for wanting to keep his beautiful white coat nice and white?  

Do you take him out on a leash often? I had a good laugh at the second picture of Munch under the tree. It reminded me of Margaux's "walks," which were about 1/8 walking and 7/8 sitting under bushes.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I take him out a couple of times a week, at least. Depending on weather. He walks well. I walk him to the pet store... It's 5 or so blocks away. He's a good kitty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You're lucky he actually walks! People driving by would sometimes slow down and yell out the window "is that a CAT?" LOL. Do you get that too?


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup! I certainly do! And yes, he is a very good walker... bthough he does do his share of "stopping to smell the roses" here's a vid from yast fall






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

THAT IS SO AWESOME! Vanellope has a leash too but she just cowers and lays on the ground. She tries to run back inside any chance she gets too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG Munch is so funny in that video! He just trucks right along and keeps up with the dog lol. I actually laughed out loud at the point where Mouse and Munch each had their own red post they were sniffing around. I think that Munch thinks he's a dog. :lol:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Heather72754 said:


> I actually laughed out loud at the point where Mouse and Munch each had their own red post they were sniffing around.


Me too! That was so cute! I noticed him give the car a quick sniff and walk off. Margaux used to get her nose way up in the wheel wells sometimes. I don't know if I'd run over a skunk or what, but she found sniffing under my car fascinating. :roll:


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Munch is such a handsome boy! I love the video! It's so cool that you take him for walks.


----------

